# Bedienungsanleitung Toslon TF 500



## acidbrain (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo, mein Angelkollege hat sich ein neues Carp Madness Futterboot mit dem Farbecholot Toslon TF 500 zugelegt.
Nun ist aber nur eine Bedienungsanleitung auf englisch dazu geliefert worden?!

Hat jemand eventuell dasselbe Echolot oder kann Einstellungstipps geben, wie man das Teil optimal einstellt?

Danke im vorraus für Antworten!


----------



## fischbär (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Toslon TF 500*

Ich kann Dir da leider nicht helfen, aber ich würde es so einstellen, dass Du ein Bisschen Rauschen siehst. Dann hast Du die optimale Sensitivität.


----------



## acidbrain (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Toslon TF 500*

Die Sensibilität ist von 1-9 einstellbar, oder auf Auto.
Ich denke auf Auto ist es am besten...


----------

